
I've been playing the same game of Civilization II for almost 10 years. (2012.) - nixass
https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/uxpil/ive_been_playing_the_same_game_of_civilization_ii/
======
nixass
This is something I remember reading A WHILE ago, Reddit thread is 8 years
old. The story broke on many tech/game oriented websites. Anyone know is there
any update on this, somewhere?

